# Gathering info



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I am currently getting ready to set up a 29 gallon tank. Eventually it will be planted with all live plants. It is also gonna be divided three ways so the community part of the tank will be somewhere around 20 gallons of room, with two divided areas, one at each end for my bettas. Each betta will get an area that's about 6" (maybe 8")wide x 12"long x 16ish" tall. Could I keep shrimp or snails in an area that big? The bettas will be the only fish in those parts. 

I'm not getting anything right away, just tying to gather info for after the tank is cycled. 


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

What will you be using to partition the tank with?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Dividing a 29 gal 3 ways your not going to be able to have much in either section. Just because the one section is 20 gal you won't be able to put as much as in a normal 20 gal as there won't be enough surface area.

And shrimp could end up being food for bettas.


----------

